# Button broke



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

What is the cause of the radio button collapsing and what is the fix?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Never had my steering wheel apart but that doesn't look good.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

You can buy the replacement radio electronics with all new buttons:

04-06 GTO Steering Wheel Radio Control Buttons: GTOG8TA.COM - Late Model Pontiac Performance and Restoration Parts - Home


OR you can do a DIY fix that a lot of people seem to have good results from. Basically the plastic hinge breaks on the buttons and that's when the button goes limp. You can glue a piece of plastic or thin flexible metal to the back of the button to recreate that hinge. Here's a pic of what someone else did. They used the thin metal from a floppy disc and glued it to the back of the button and button support (creating the hinge).


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTO44 said:


> You can buy the replacement radio electronics with all new buttons:
> 
> 04-06 GTO Steering Wheel Radio Control Buttons: GTOG8TA.COM - Late Model Pontiac Performance and Restoration Parts - Home
> 
> ...


Where do you get a floppy disk?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

svede1212 said:


> Where do you get a floppy disk?


HaHahah good point, forgot it was 2016!


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

How hard its it to get the steering column covers off and horn cover off?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

johnfin said:


> How hard its it to get the steering column covers off and horn cover off?



Here's a good thread about removing the steering parts to get to the controls. In the thread there are some good links to others that have done it as well. Unfortunately the airbag will need to come out. 

Broken Steering Wheel Radio Controls - Housing/Button Replacement Help - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------

